# SPS <-> EEBus <-> Haushaltsgeräte



## B.S.84 (2 Mai 2018)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Community

Ich stehe leider im Moment etwas Hilflos vor dem Problem, wie meine PLC mit meinen Haushaltsgeräten kommunizieren kann. Leider finde ich keinen Gateway und keine Schnittstelleninformationen.
Ich habe die gleiche Frage auch schon an den Siemens-Support gestellt und warte auf die Antwort ( Die ich hier dann natürlich posten werde ).

Ich benötige eine Möglichkeit mit der PLC via EEBus zu den unten aufgeführten Geräten zu kommunizieren um diese ferngesteuert zu starten - um mein Energiemanagement optimal auszunutzen - in Abhängigkeit von der Wettervorschau und der Photovoltaikanlage ( Das wird alles durch die PLC gesteuert ).

-eine komplette Auflistung der Geräte :

CPU 1217C                             6ES7217-1AG40-0XB0

angebunden via Profinet :
WAGO 750-375             ( Profinet-Buskoppler )            
Wago 750-652              RS-485
diverse Ein- und Ausgangskarten + Powermessmodule

angebunden via Modbus RTU
3 Wärmepumpen

angebunden via Modbus TCP
1 Frequenzumrichter der Photovoltaikanlage

Die Weissgeräte haben WLAN und sind über einen Router mit dem PLC-Anlagennetz verbunden.
Und sind dann zukünftig angebunden via EEBus (heißt Home Connect bei Siemens ) :
Wäschetrockner            WT7YH7W0
Waschmaschine           WM6YH840
Geschirrspüler              Noch nicht ausgetauscht : Wird wahrscheinlich der SX778D06TE

MFG 

Björn

PS : Inzwischen bin ich so weit das ich als einzige Möglichkeiten sehe die Knöpfe der Geräte mechanisch selbst zu steuern oder elektronisch zu manipulieren, weil ich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sehe.


----------



## B.S.84 (3 Mai 2018)

*Die Antwort des Siemens Supports*

Die Antwort des Siemens Supports



			
				Siemens Industry Technical Support schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Zuerst, die 1200er CPU unterstützt das EEBUS Protokol nicht.
> 
> ...



Leider bin ich damit noch immer nicht schlauer als vorher.
Ich habe noch immer keine Ahnung wie ich den EEBus in meine PLC bekomme und umgekehrt - ich wäre für Ideen und oder Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## Tiktal (3 Mai 2018)

Hilft Dir das hier?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## B.S.84 (3 Mai 2018)

Danke für diese Idee,
Jacob Laursen hat eine externes Gateway Modul verwendet : XGW 3000
Dieses Modul ist leider nur zu den Miele Maschinen kompatibel.

Wenn es etwas vergleichbares für die pri prioritäre Siemens Integration ( Home Connect ) geben würde wäre mir schon geholfen.
Im Moment hoffe ich noch das jemand mir sagen kann wie man den EEBus direkt mit der PLC verbinden kann.
Auch eine Softwareadaption für einen Computer würde mir schon reichen weil ich die für einen Raspberry anpassen könnte,
den man wiederum relativ einfach mit der PLC verbinden kann.

Ich habe inzwischen den EEBus-Verein angeschrieben und die direkt um Rat gefragt.

MFG

Björn

EDIT : Eventuell lag ich falsch : Vielleicht war die Annahme das der EEBus die Zukunft des Energiemanagements im Haushalt ist falsch. Das Dokument fast die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und Strukturen schon sehr gut zusammen : www.dke.de/resource/blob/973192/e922e1c2a6a44d13614cd85054a906e8/06-pongratz-dke-zveh-tagung-2016-data.pdf


----------



## pvbrowser (7 Mai 2018)

Der eebus ist eine
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middleware
und verwendet
TCP, HTTPS, (mDNS, Websockets), um XML auszutauschen.
Diese IP-Spezifikation (SHIP = Smart Home IP) ist aktuell im Normierungsprozess bei der DKE und IEC/Cenelec.
https://www.eebus.org/technologie/kommunikationswege/

Anmerkung:
Ich habe noch nicht verstanden, warum man schon wieder eine NEUE Middleware benötigt, wenn es doch z.B. schon OPC UA gibt.


----------



## B.S.84 (17 Mai 2018)

Der Siemens Support hat sich wieder bei mir gemeldet, leider war die Mitteilung so wie von mir erwartet.



			
				Siemens Support schrieb:
			
		

> Leider könnnen wir Ihnen nicht mehr mitteilen, als Sie bereits von unserem Technical Support erfahren haben.
> Die S7-1200 als industrielle Steuerung unterstützt das EEBus-Protokoll nicht.
> Momentan sind uns auch keine applikativen Lösungen zur S7-1200 bekannt, die wir Ihnen zur Anbindung an den EEBus empfehlen könnten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huebnix (17 April 2021)

Ich dachte ich wäre einfach nur unfähig das System EEBus zu verstehen und einfach zu dämlich Komponenten für eine Anbindung zu finden. Ich bin froh das es Menschen gibt, den es ähnlich geht. Ich hatte gelesen das die VW-Wallbox "Ellli" mit EE Bus ansteuerbar wäre, oje ich bezweifle das die wissen was sie tun. Die Antworten des Supports werde ich nicht öffentlich machen, das wäre einfach zu traurig. Bin dabei eine "Smart Home Steuerung aufzubauen, größtenteils mit Modbus Komponenten. Möchte  eine PV -Anlage, spricht Modbus, mit mehreren Stromzählern, sprechen auch Modbus als Smarte - Steuerung mit SAIA SPS programmieren. Habe alles fertig bis auf die Ansteuerung der Wallboxen. Das EVU hat nur eine Box mit Maximal 11 kW freigegeben, Muss also einen Lastabwurf integrieren, da ich für die Zukunft mindestens 4 Wallboxen betreiben möchte. Eine Erfassung der Abrechnungsdaten muss für eine Rechnungslegung eines Firmenfahrzeuges auch integriert werden, auch erledigt. nur die Ansteuerung der Wallboxen scheitert da "VW Elli" zur Zeit keinen Daten für den Zugang zur Verfügung stellt oder hat. Falls also jemand weiß wie man eine Elli Wallbox per Software steuern kann nehme ich dankbar jeden Hinweis dankend auf.
Anbei die fertige Übersicht, bis auf die Datenübertragung an die Wallbox :evil: Sorry Übersicht sprengt die maximale Antwort Größe


----------

